# Living Dungeon Internet D&D Campaign/Game: Needs Players!



## dragonmajesty (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi everyone,  
Over at the Necromancer Games boards ( http://pub123.ezboard.com/bnecromancergames ) we are running an online play-by-post Dungeons & Dragons version 3.5 campaign called “Living Dungeon.”  This is conducted via an ezboard message board system.

Right now we need some new players.  If you are interested in playing in this game, then check out this link: http://pub123.ezboard.com/fnecromancergamesfrm60.showMessage?topicID=102.topic

What follows is a more detailed description of the game as it currently exists, and important links to information on it:

This is an original campaign/world currently consisting of 6 Dungeon Masters plus one Rules Master (Over-DM) that is the final arbiter of decisions in the game. Each DM has their own city, and runs a game with a party of 4-6 PC based there. There is an epic dungeon near all 6 cities, wherein the different parties (run separately) can interact. The campaign is “Living” in the sense that these parties can interact with each other (either directly or indirectly) and are the official events and history in this original game. Certain epic items and NPCs are unique in this world. Thus if Party A seizes an important artifact no one else can get a copy of it (because there is only one!). Also, if Party C kills an important NPC, this character is then dead to all the parties because everyone is playing in the same world. 

For more information, the important threads are in the “Living Dungeon” ezboard forum at this link: http://pub123.ezboard.com/fnecromancergamesfrm60

Some of these threads are:
1) Living Dungeon Handbook:
http://pub123.ezboard.com/fnecromancergamesfrm60.showMessage?topicID=13.topic

2) Living Dungeon: Cities -
http://pub123.ezboard.com/fnecromancergamesfrm60.showMessage?topicID=3.topic

There are 6 cities described here. Very briefly they are:
1) Tuer Sool: Mired in a swamp, this city is ruled by the “Priesthood of Three Pillars” who worship the Egyptian gods Horus, Osiris, and Ra.
2) Hadley's Hope: A desert bazaar in an ancient ruins turned into a city.
3) Daresido: one big market where anything is available for sale including: information, mercenaries, assassins, magic items, etc. It is ruled by two gnome brothers.
4) Modros: a dark place filled with drugs, slaves, torture, and necromancy.
5) Ursaphous: A city of magic & knowledge ruled by a magocracy (council of wizards/sorcerers).
6) Pyr Grythen: A city in the trees, where Ehlonna and nature are honored above all.


The PCs for the game are posted here: 
http://pub123.ezboard.com/fnecromancergamesfrm61

The dead PCs are entombed here:
http://pub123.ezboard.com/fnecromancergamesfrm66

If you have questions you can email me (email address on profile) or post over at the Necromancer Games boards.

Thanks & I hope to see you in the game,

dragon


----------

